# Hattie 12 weeks old



## dollyonken (Jan 29, 2012)

Well Hattie has been living with us for just over a week and my girlfriend and I are gradually adjusting to having a puppy in the house!

She is extremely sweet and docile and actually sleeps much more than I thought she would! She is at her most hyper first thing in the morning when she has had the night on her own. But for the rest of the time she is pretty chilled. When we go upstairs and leave her she just falls asleep on whatever shoes are by the bottom of the stairs!

After a few very early mornings, where she would start howling at 5.30am, she now seems to go til 7.30am before we hear anything! Hope she keeps that up! I have enjoyed having her, but as I mentioned in another thread, have been finding the walks difficult. This will all come with time though. 

Here are a few photos of what see's been up to today:

Eleanor


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Aaaaah Hattie is a real sweety - love the photo of her on the cushion outside the bed as this is what Beau used to do with hers. Walks will get easier - you just have to perservere


----------



## Dextersmum (Feb 9, 2012)

That's the same bed that Dexter has and that is what he does with it too!


----------



## Muttley Brody (Feb 14, 2012)

Lovely photos. Glad she's settling in so well.


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

She is so cute with a lovely coat!! xxx


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Loving the Hattie updates....she really is a little curly wurly...just gorgeous.

I saw your other post about the dog walking....it all new and a lot to take on board....I asked so many questions on here when I first got Betty. Your confidence will grow and everything will fall in to place...it just takes time and we are all here for support


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Lovely photos Eleanor, she has a beautiful coat, where did you get her? 

I'm sure the walks will improve with time, she is still a baby and just getting used to the big wide world. Maisie would be extremely slow and hesitant on walks as a small pup and as soon as we turned to come home she would pull like mad! It improved with time, and she enjoyed the freedom of being walked somewhere safe off-lead quite early on and would always stick close-by.

S x


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

She is such a pretty girl! Great to hear she is now sleeping in. It doesn't take long. As Colin says, we have all been through these stages, so don't worry about asking questions. x


----------



## dollyonken (Jan 29, 2012)

Thanks for all the support  I know that it will take time, I have been a bit impatient, but I am trying to just go with the flow!

Sue, Hattie was from a wonderful hobby breeder in Hertfordshire who I could not have asked more from. She replied to all my emails straight away, let me visit as often as I liked and constantly updated me with videos and photos of Hattie. The mother was her pet F1 cockapoo and this was her second litter. She is planning one more final one next year. Hattie's dad is Harry a miniature poodle (same Dad as Biscuit ) who belongs to Rayner of Bridgeways cockapoos


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Ah love your pictures she"s a little cutie x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Lovely update Eleanor ... Hattie sounds like she has settled in well, the early mornings do improve (promise) ... just a few things, does she have access to a toilet area during the night? and does she have some warmth such as a snugglesafe to keep her cosy? theses things really did help me when settling in my dogs and helped with those early morning wake up calls lol .. all puppies are different and I may have just been lucky  

Hattie is stunning .. indoors she looks cream or golden and outside she looks apricot ..and heer coat texture is amazing  I love her coat far too much .. you may have guessed by now I adore the soft curly texture.


----------



## Scarlett (Dec 15, 2011)

She is gorgeous!!


----------



## dollyonken (Jan 29, 2012)

JoJo said:


> Lovely update Eleanor ... Hattie sounds like she has settled in well, the early mornings do improve (promise) ... just a few things, does she have access to a toilet area during the night? and does she have some warmth such as a snugglesafe to keep her cosy? theses things really did help me when settling in my dogs and helped with those early morning wake up calls lol .. all puppies are different and I may have just been lucky
> 
> Hattie is stunning .. indoors she looks cream or golden and outside she looks apricot ..and heer coat texture is amazing  I love her coat far too much .. you may have guessed by now I adore the soft curly texture.


We have put paper in her crate and she is generally weeing in there at night (although sometimes holds it). She holds her number twos in until we get her up and then goes straight away in the garden. This morning we didn't hear a peep from her and it was approaching 8am! We did start by letting her out at 5.30am ish but found that getting her to settle back in her crate after that was so hard.

You mentioned a snugglesafe before but i don't own a microwave so couldn't use one. They sound like a great idea though. To be honest, she has got dramatically better at settling in her crate over the past week. I am hoping she keeps it up! 

Her coat is great, I hope her adult coat isn't too dramatically different but I fear it may change a lot. She is definitely lighter than when we chose her at 4 weeks! I would say apricot, with darker ears.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Brill news .. 8am .. thats more like it  

Sounds like she is settling already, I am so pleased for you. It really doesn't take long for some of them to settle, your night time set up sounds ideal. 

Her coat is fab, she may fade as her adulgt coat comes in as this happens with many apricots, however her texture is what I truly adore, she really does look like a cute cuddly teddy bear .. veyr pretty cockapoo and one I would like to cuddle up to for sure ... warning I am soppy about a cute cockapoo


----------



## dollyonken (Jan 29, 2012)

Ha. She is rather like a teddy bear. She also has a very fuzzy wiggly bum!


----------

